# Hire A Tree Cutting Service



## MAG58

Google around, found this  
Don't be cheep.. Hire a Tree Cutting Service  

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-7808769582406517692&q=chainsaw


----------



## DDM

LMFAO Wunder if thats one of treeminators climbers?:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## vharrison2

That is freaking hilarious!


----------



## Ekka

Far out.  

You could possibly fake the car but the rest, no way.

The guy is a nut.


----------



## Treeman14

TreeCo said:


> That is probably Treeminator.



Naaa, I didn't see any bags of mulch on the car.


----------



## Ax-man

Don't you guys know real talent when you see it. :biggrinbounce2: I think I will call him up and see if he would be interested in becoming my lead climber 

James is trying real hard to foster a positive professional image for our industry don't you think. Ya right 

Larry


----------



## BlueRidgeMark

That had to be staged. What were the real tree people doing there, and how did the camera crew happen to be there?


----------



## DDM

BlueRidgeMark said:


> That had to be staged. What were the real tree people doing there, and how did the camera crew happen to be there?


I had to rewind to see those appear to be power company guys.
Theres no one stupid enough to stage that!


----------



## xtremetrees

rite on !


----------



## lovetheoutdoors

That was funny! The guy is crazy:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## elansp

Amazingly after all happened hes not getting exited at all


----------



## xtremetrees

Notice when the top goes how it rips down thru his tree hugging hands and then releases, no way thats staged. Notice the corrupted root ball below him. Every hurrican tree has this and it's gut wrenching climbing. Even with all that holding and spare movement it didnt fail at the base. Trees are incrediably strong.


----------



## woodchux

James just might be a CA...
Notice he's not spurring thoses trees


----------



## Ekka

woodchux said:


> James just might be a CA...
> Notice he's not spurring thoses trees



  :biggrinbounce2:   :hmm3grin2orange: now that's funny


----------



## MAG58

Remember James is doing his best  
Make me wonder what gonna happen when he having a bad day, and not doing his best  :jawdrop:


----------



## DDM

elansp said:


> Amazingly after all happened hes not getting exited at all



That reaction is either from previous tree o craps or alcohol.


----------



## fishhuntcutwood

I first watched this tonight at work, and I about wet myself laughing. The guys at work got a laugh from it too. You don't have to be a tree guy to think this is funny.


----------



## simon_basson

Well, i got his number, so i'll be ringing him first thing in the morning , ...though i'm betting he'll be too busy with such an amazing advertising video.

a couple more vids i found using the google vid search.

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=7141306616299872179&q=tree+climbing 

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-8512817481319695399&q=tree+climbing ... who needs a throw bag?


----------



## slipknot

*Hmmm!*

That guy could be a good tree cutter with some education! Ya gotta have ballz to climb that way with out the right equipment! I couldn't do it!
Funny though!!


----------



## BlueRidgeMark

slipknot said:


> That guy could be a good tree cutter with some education! Ya gotta have ballz to climb that way with out the right equipment!



It's not courage. He's just too stupid to understand the danger.


----------



## slipknot

I guess I can't argue with you there! You can tell that guy is either is on crack or has done alot of it in his life time! Listen to his speach and look into his eyes...crackhead!!!


----------



## TackleTree

here is a perfect example for kids in the "Don't do drugs" campaign! " Here is your brain, here is your brain on drugs. Any questions?"


----------



## Diesel JD

That had to be staged...I have seen some amateurish treework in my day but nothing like that. Guy has an uncanny resemblance to Dave Chapelle. Guy like that wouldn't last 1 month in the trees, he'd be a goner.


----------



## woodchux

Staged or not... James is an idiot ! Look at the bark peeling.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark

Diesel JD said:


> That had to be staged...I have seen some amateurish treework in my day but nothing like that. Guy has an uncanny resemblance to Dave Chapelle. Guy like that wouldn't last 1 month in the trees, he'd be a goner.




Well, there WAS a film crew handy. I suspect they heard about this guy and arranged to show up and film him in action.


----------



## B-Edwards

I thought i heard them saying the guy doing most of the talking has a tv show,and its his house. Dunno staged or not its some funny stuff. Sad thing is I've seen some guys who remind me of James. Also i thought some newer people to the site might wanna see this .


----------



## 1CallLandscape

looks pretty real to me but theres no way in the world that anybody would be that stupid. ive seen some dumb climbers but that has to take the cake. my only thought is that the house that the trees were dropped on was up for demo. but who knows....it does look like dave chapelle though...VERY FUNNY ill show this one at the chainsaw safety classes i teach high schoolers. 

to sum it up: Stupid guy+ crack + alcohol + chainsaw + stupidity = one hell of a laughf
:hmm3grin2orange:    

-mike


----------



## DDM

LOL Still funny!!!!!!!


----------



## JohN Dee

Lol yeah it is. It's still hilarious after so long.

The newbies of the forum wern't privaleged(lol) enough to meet Treeminator before he got banned. He was a very entertaining fool that liked to go half ass about his treework like this guy in the vid, thus why people are calling the guy in the vid; Treeminator


----------



## JayD

*James*

Hi All,
I remember the first time I seen this clip,my jaw near on hit the floor..and like some the rest of you have said it looks staged..I to have suspected this,but once your over the shock of it,it is hilarious.


----------



## Curtis James

I wasn't getting the staged vibe but wow how on earth is he still alive? I am more suprised a home owner hasn't killed him.


----------



## turbo3

*thanks*

thanks guys I needed a good laugh


----------

